# Sick angelfish at bottom of tank HELP ME!!



## RachPreach (Jan 16, 2006)

I have a large mature angelfish that is demonstrating sickly behavior. I noticed it on friday that he was staying at the bottom of the tank kinda within the plants. I have 9 other angels in the same tank (100 gallon) and they are all fine and dandy. The angel now is still doing the same behavior. Hes just laying at the bottom, occasionally changing areas in the tank. Hes not eating. There are no signs of injury or anything. Could it be old age?

HELP:help:


----------



## archer772 (Nov 13, 2009)

Have you tested the water if so what are the actuall numbers and how old is your angel??


----------



## RachPreach (Jan 16, 2006)

no i dont really test my water. I know...not the best. I just judge by how all my fish are acting. My angel is pretty old, maybe 6-7 years??


----------



## archer772 (Nov 13, 2009)

I would try doing a large WC and feeding some brine shrimp and see if it will eat that. I believe an angels life span is about 10 years so it could be old age. I am not sure what else to suggest with out some test results and thats why I suggest a large WC just incase there is a problem.


----------



## RachPreach (Jan 16, 2006)

Well I'm kinda scared to do too large of a wc because of throwing off the balance. I will do one though. I'm gonna go get some new test kits today. I have some but they are probably expired. Is there anything I can treat the tank with like pumafix or melafix?


----------



## DavidZ (Nov 17, 2009)

Great get a test kit, but do a 50% water change anyway to start with!
Any new additions to the tank? any other problems, what do you have in thr tank?


----------



## RachPreach (Jan 16, 2006)

I have not added anything new to the tank. The inhabitants are listed in my sig. So I dint need to get ne meds??


----------



## DavidZ (Nov 17, 2009)

waste of money the meds you wanted to buy.
Start with a water change 50% would be good with a good conditioner like prime(do not overdose).
Then test all parameters, check your filtration and air supply.
Do not clean the filter at this time.
also with the new test kit test your supply water, might have been a change.
Check your food supply.
That would be a good start.


----------



## RachPreach (Jan 16, 2006)

Ok. I'm just scared that it's too late. This is so depressing when a fish is sick and you have no clue why.


----------



## RachPreach (Jan 16, 2006)

What do u mean by checking my food supply?


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

More help may be found here on TAFII.
Theres a sick fish section, also helpful members very much like here on TPT. Hope you find an answer.

http://www.angelfish.net/


----------



## DavidZ (Nov 17, 2009)

what food to you feed, frozen? dry?
this stuff doesn't last forever


----------



## RachPreach (Jan 16, 2006)

Dry flake food


----------



## RachPreach (Jan 16, 2006)

Ok I'm doing a 25% wc right now. I took some pics of him. I will post in just a momment


----------



## RachPreach (Jan 16, 2006)

Well last night after the wc he was at the bottom but sitting straight up. He was also fanning his side fins a little to keep himself straight. He was breathing kinda heavy with his gills flaired a bit so I added o2. This morning I woke up and took a quick peek and he was on his side again. I don't think there is any hope at this point. The poor guy hasn't eaten in days. What should I do??


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

If your without other options, no help/suggestions from TAFII either then load a pitcher with ice and water, once the water is good and cold then drop him in. They go very quickly that way.


----------



## DavidZ (Nov 17, 2009)

25% WTC is nothing, I don't understand why you are afraid to do heavy WTC.
I am sorry to say there might be no options at this point.
go to AC forum and contact Star_rider, he is my best bet when it comes to Angels. http://www.aquariacentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=218388


----------



## RachPreach (Jan 16, 2006)

I noticed on his side that there is a raw spot. U can see it in the pictures I posted. Not sure if I should tke him out and put him in a qt tank. His hang down fins have also discentagraded( spelling)


----------



## DavidZ (Nov 17, 2009)

where is the picture, don't stress the poor thing any further, watch out for aggression from other fish.


----------



## RachPreach (Jan 16, 2006)

opps sorry i forgot to post them...


----------

